# best wheel cleaner



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

ive tried lot of wheel cleaners which do you think is the best ,wonder wheels is the best ive used but its quit expensive


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Viro-Sol, awesome stuff!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Get yourself some Virosol, 5 litre bottle and can be diluted down to suit. Look up or call Clover Chemicals for your nearest distributor. It 's not expensive either and is kind to your wheels.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Linky, great value too!


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Wonder Wheels is one of the most damaging thing you can do to your wheels. As the advice stated above get yourself some Virosol. I use a pump sprayer and dilute the virosol to the concentration needed.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Is there any reason why nobody has tried the specific alloy wheel cleaner from Clover Chemicals?

Surely this would be better than Virosol? :?

http://www.cloverchem.co.uk/uk/products ... eel_uk.htm

Saj


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Best wheel cleaner... diluted shampoo. I never use anything harsh on my wheels. Just clean them each week!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I use the Bilberry stuff, and I don't have a jetwash, but I find it works well. Shampoo's probably as good as anything. After all, Sodium Laureth Sulphate has its origins in industrial degreasing!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

SAJ77 said:


> Is there any reason why nobody has tried the specific alloy wheel cleaner from Clover Chemicals?
> 
> Surely this would be better than Virosol? :?
> 
> ...


I expect that this part of the description _"An aqueous blend of acids and emulsifiers"_ will put people off.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

brittan said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any reason why nobody has tried the specific alloy wheel cleaner from Clover Chemicals?
> ...


Fair enough :lol:


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Personal choice thing, but as said, avoid all acid based cleaners. Wonderwheels is very very harsh and will do serious long term damage like removing any protection and milking the finish.

I use Bilberry for really dirty wheels and have heard good things about very cherry non acid, but most of the time shampoo will do if you do it regular enough. Best bet is give them a good deep clean with something like Bilberry and then seal and wax them with something like fk1000p. This will protect them and make cleaning with shampoo only so much easier.

Steve.


----------



## scotty_TT (Feb 6, 2010)

ill tell you what, im really into detailing, and what i ALWAys use is just the left over water from cleaning my car and a sponge.

i find it better than any wheel cleaners and fancy brushes


----------

